# Enar's Vacation - Fantasy/Romance novell in progress.



## Svrtnsse (Jun 7, 2013)

I've started writing a novel and I'm putting it up online on my wiki as I go. 

It's a plain and simple story about Enar who goes on vacation and about the people he meets and the places he sees. I'm doing this as a way of exploring the world I've created in more detail and as a way of getting some experience before I start on a bigger, more ambitious, project.

The story has been planned out to about forty five scenes and I expect to average one scene per week. Once a scene has been written I put it up on its own page on the wiki for anyone to read. At this stage the only one who's proofread the scene is me - no one else.
However, each page has its own comments section enabled and I'm trying to encourage friends and family and others I can get in touch with to make use of this. This way I can get feedback on writing and content and I can make changes as needed to correct mistakes and add missing information.
As a reader you are able to see these corrections. The wiki lets you view a page's history and see what's been changed with previous edits. 

I'm also planning to put up .mobi and .pdf files of the completed chapters as I go along. That way those who prefer not to read on the screen can get a feel for the story as well. The files for the first chapter are up already and I expect the second chapter to be finished at about this time next week.

I'd greatly appreciate it if you people here on Mythic Scribes would have a look and a read. I'm not expecting anyone to provide any kind of detailed feedback, but just knowing that other writers and people I don't know are able to read my work is a bit of a motivational kick.

Finally, the link to the story's page on the wiki is here: Enar's Vacation


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 14, 2013)

The second chapter is now finished and available for download in .mobi (Kindle) and .pdf format. The link is the same as above.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 17, 2013)

It's been a while since the last update (6 weeks), but I've finally finished and uploaded the latest scene: Day 2 - Scene 4 - Odd Lands Wiki

At 4,394 words split over two parts it's a bit too long to post in the showcase forums and I don't expect anyone to provide any kind of detailed feedback on it at this point. 
I still want to share the link though. Promoting my work and making it available for everyone to look at is one of the things that motivates me to keep going and to put in some effort into what I do. The point at this stage isn't to get you to read it (although that would be cool), but for me to know that you could if you wanted to.

Edit: the link in the signature is to the main page from which the entire story so far is linked.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 21, 2013)

Chapters three, four and five are now available for download on my wiki (for free of course).

The files are in .mobi format which means they're readable by kindle. If anyone's interested in any other formats feel free to poke me and I'll sort it out. I can't check how it actually looks though.

Enar's Vacation - Odd Lands Wiki - Total word count is about 20k.

These three chapters represent what I've written since mid-June this year. Some of it's been posted in the showcase and all of it is available on my wiki as well. These are the first drafts of the respective chapters and as such they are fairly rough, both when it comes to content and to writing. Changes can and will be made.

Edit: Admittedly, I haven't read this through yet since I uploaded the individual scenes on the site. I'll get to that now, in this more easily readable format. Hopefully there won't be too much facepalming and hopefully I'll see some sort of improvement throughout the chapters.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 22, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> Chapters three, four and five are now available for download on my wiki (for free of course).
> 
> The files are in .mobi format which means they're readable by kindle. If anyone's interested in any other formats feel free to poke me and I'll sort it out. I can't check how it actually looks though.
> 
> ...




Hey Svrtnsse, I started reading Enar's vacation the other day.... thought I would post on here how much I am enjoying it. Really love your first few lines of the book, great lead in. Looking forward to more, so write faster!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 22, 2013)

Quillstine said:


> Hey Svrtnsse, I started reading Enar's vacation the other day.... thought I would post on here how much I am enjoying it. Really love your first few lines of the book, great lead in. Looking forward to more, so write faster!



Thank you very much. I'm glad you like it. 
I'm a very slow writer, but I'm learning as I go and hopefully productivity is something I'll be picking up on as well.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 14, 2014)

Progress has been made! 

I decided I'd come to a spot where a chapter break would fit naturally, meaning I've now completed the sixth chapter of my WIP.

As usual, this is still the first draft, so the entire thing is a little rough around the edges and there will be errors and mistakes I haven't picked up on. You should be getting the general gist of it though. 

The Kindle version of the chapter can be downloaded from my dropbox, here: Enar's Vacation - Chapter 6

If you don't have a kindle but still want to give it a go, the first scene of the chapter can be read online on my wiki, here: Day 3 - Scene 1 - Odd Lands Wiki
The following scenes are linked at the bottom of the page.

This one's fairly short, weighing in at just below 3,500 words.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 28, 2014)

Chapter 7 (first draft) is now available as a Kindle download. 

The direct link to the file can be found here: Enar's Vacation - Chapter 7 - It's shared from my personal Dropbox - I don't expect huge demand. 

The links to the previous chapter downloads can be found here: Enar's Vacation - Chapter Downloads

If you don't have a kindle but still want to have a look the entire story so far is available on the wiki itself. Just scroll down to the link that says Day 1 - Scene 1.

You're very welcome to read it at your leisure, but please be aware that this is the first draft of a work in progress. Especially the first two chapters are due some fairly major rewrites.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Mar 20, 2014)

New chapters available for download (for Kindle - for free - hosted on my dropbox).
I just finished what was meant to be Chapter 8, but decided to split it into two as it got pretty long and as there's a natural split roughly in the middle.

The direct links to the downloads are here:
Chapter 8
Chapter 9

I also had to rewrite the ending of Chapter 7 in order to let it reach a more natural cut. If you (anyone?) have already read that chapter the changed bit can be found here: Day 3 - Scene 5 - Part 3

All currently written chapters are available as kindle downloads here:
Enar's Vacation - Full Chapter Downloads


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 4, 2014)

Three new chapters have been added since last I posted here. Again, you can download the kindle files via the links from my wiki.

Enar's Vacation - Odd Lands Wiki

I'm nearing the last "day" of the story and I'm starting to feel as if I'm actually going to manage to pull this off. I'm not done yet, but the way I'm feeling about it now, there's no way I'm going to stop before the last chapter is written.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 7, 2014)

I just added a bunch of new chapters to the download section on my wiki. As usual, these are put up mainly for my own sake, sort of as a way to get a feel for what it's like to have my work out there, available to be read by people I don't know and without me knowing it.

All chapters so far can be downloaded as .mobi files (that's the Kindle file format) here: Enar's Vacation - Odd Lands Wiki

Note: if you've not read the previous chapters yet, now is not a good time to start. Once I finish the story, the beginning will see some serious rewriting - which should improve it greatly.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 26, 2014)

Last night I finished the first draft of my novel.

I've now uploaded the last five chapters (19-23) to my wiki for downloading. I also compiled all of the chapters into one single file, which is also available for download.

Enar's Vacation - Odd Lands Wiki

As with the previous post: If you've not yet started on the book, this is still not a good time to start. It weighs in on a hefty 147k words and there's a lot of editing and rewriting to be done still.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Svrtnsse, I've just enjoyed reading some of your Amanda stories on the site. Do you recommend Wiki as a writing platform?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 28, 2014)

Ruby said:


> Hi Svrtnsse, I've just enjoyed reading some of your Amanda stories on the site. Do you recommend Wiki as a writing platform?



I'm uncertain actually...
When I started out, I intended the wiki to be a collection of articles about the setting I was creating, and the first hundred or so pages on it are about that - or one-off short stories. Then the idea of writing a novel came along and I decided to just put it up on the wiki as I already had it going and was used to working with it.

It's working out for me as I'm doing it on a small scale as a hobby, but I have doubts about how it would end up if people actually started visiting the site and making edits and changing things around. A wiki is intended to be a collaborative work so having one meant for only your own stuff might not be ideal.

I've thought about checking out other options, such as blogs, in the future, to see what can be done there. I originally started out with a blog for the setting, but that soon got very unwieldy. It may work better for putting up a story, or a sequence of short stories though.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for reading and commenting on the story though. Much appreciated. 
I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 28, 2014)

Svrtnsse said:


> Thanks for reading and commenting on the story though. Much appreciated.
> I'm glad you liked it.



Hi,
I was impressed that I could leave a message on wiki without having to join. I quite like the way the wiki is set out and I could read your story online with an option to download.
There was another site that I was going to use where you can write your book and can publish when you're ready. I posted a chapter but thought the option to publish was too good to be true. Then I mentioned it to someone in the publishing business who immediately warned me off it because of the small print which wasn't obvious: they own your book to perpetuity. Having done my own research, I've discovered there's also a monthly subscription fee if you do publish with them.
I've found WordPress is more user friendly than Blogger because people can follow you easily and you can follow them. Also, I couldn't post using an iPad on Blogger.
I've recently started using Wattpad after my friend recommended it. There's loads of published writers on there as well as school kids and fan fiction writers.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Svrtnsse,

There's also another site called draft where you can write your book and then invite friends to read or edit your story. It's similar to Google docs except that the edit appears in a separate document so you always retain your original draft. The link to it is https://draftin.com

A friend from Nanowrimo uses that and I'm able to read/edit his WIP on there.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 28, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll definitely look into those options once it's time for the next step.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 22, 2015)

My first draft is finally completed and ready for beta readers. I even have a cover. 








You can download the book in .mobi format from my wiki here.
If you're on wattpad you can read the book there as well, via this link.

I have attached a number of questions at the end of each chapter, to try and get a feel for what readers think about the story and character etc. 
If you feel like answering any of them, you're more than welcome to send me a message here, or add the answer in the comments if you read it on wattpad. If you don't feel like answering anything, that's of course fine too. If you have any other comments or suggestions you want to share, please let me know.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 22, 2015)

Congratulations Svrtnesse. Finishing a draft is a massive accomplishment, especially your first.

Did it feel good to type, "The End"?


----------



## Ruby (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Svrtnsse, I'm following you on Wattpad. This means I received an overwhelming 48+ emails on Friday (one for each chapter). 

Congratulations on finishing!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 22, 2015)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Congratulations Svrtnesse. Finishing a draft is a massive accomplishment, especially your first.
> 
> Did it feel good to type, "The End"?



There was definitely a big sense of relief to it. I managed to finish the last chapter and epilogue before the deadline I'd set up for myself (end of the year), which was really good. It didn't feel like I was done though. Even without test readers I knew there were a lot of issues I wanted fixed before I could share it with others and I've spent the last month and a half fixing that.

I still don't actually feel like I'm done with the story, but it certainly felt great to be able to put it out for people to read. What's more though - it feels really empty to get home from work and not have a story to tinker with.
I'm not quite ready to start the next one yet - but I guess it won't be long until I do anyway...


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 22, 2015)

Ruby said:


> Hi Svrtnsse, I'm following you on Wattpad. This means I received an overwhelming 48+ emails on Friday (one for each chapter).
> 
> Congratulations on finishing!



Thanks, and sorry about the spam. I didn't realize it would send you a notification for every single chapter I posted. I'll know for next time though, and then I'll post them one by one instead of all at once.


----------

